# Java downgrade



## shields42 (Oct 18, 2012)

How do I downgrade Java 1.7 to 1.6 on OS 10.7.5???


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you uninstalled java yet How do I uninstall Java on my Windows computer ?
Java for Mac OS X 10.5 Update 4


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Why would you do such a thing? When Apple updates Java, it's to fix security holes.


----------

